# Embryo donation-uk or abroad?



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all,
I saw my consultant in Leeds yesterday and it would seem that there isn't a long waiting list for donor embryos in Leeds at present. I am now trying to weigh up the pros and cons of having treatment here at around £1700-1800 inc meds a 40 minute drive from home, or £1500 inc meds, scans, transportation and accomodation in the CR, and more time away from work etc.
My main issues are with the CR the child would never be able to trace its genetic parents whereas here they would be able to. Whichever route I choose I will be bringing the child up knowing how they have been concieved. Part of me would prefer the anonimity of the CR but on the other hand it I feel that it would be good for the child to be able to trace its roots if it wishes to do so, and if adoption of a baby were not such a process to go through (and there were babies available)then it is something I would be happy to undertake and that child would be able to trace its roots if desired.
I was a bit shocked yesterday that there were embryos available and didn't ask many questions such as sucess rates and what sort of grade embies they use. I will be returning with my decision in 4 weeks but think I may ring and see if I can speak to a nurse practitioner with some questions first.
Has anyone any advice, questions I could ask or opinions? Has anyone undergone donor FET in the UK?
Sorry for so many questions. I'm going to have a look on the DCN site too.

Helen.xx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Helen - that's fantastic news! Good to have choices in where you are treated.

I think you've already highlighted 2 key questions - success rates and embryo quality. In addition, I'd be asking how long is the waiting list, how much information do you get on the donors, what screening tests do they require for you, how do you get matched to the embies - do you request donor characteristics or do they just propose a match based on what they have available (and what if the embies they propose to you are from donors where there is a poor physical match for example - can you reject their proposal and if you do, what is the wait time untill they suggest an alternative?), what drugs do they use (is it a natural or medicated cycle). 

Can't think of anything else right now but I'm sure other ladies will be along soon to help!

Rose xx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Rose, thankyou for your reply,they are excellent questions to ask-much more probing than what I had come up with! 
I have to say its all I thought about yesterday and someone on another site I go on made a good point when she said if the child being able to trace its biological parents at 18 is unbearable for you then opt for the CR. Well I don't find it unbearable, so I feel that I need to compare the actual embies with what I would recieve in the CR to make my decision. I suppose I could go on both waiting lists-Reprofit is 6 months at the moment, whereas there didn't seem to be one at Leeds as they told me about three different familiy's embryos that were available at the moment.
I have to say that I'm getting quite excited now. I was willing to travel to the CR but was finding the prospect pretty daunting alone.
Helen.xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Helen - just wanted to say that although the idea of going abroad alone for treatment is daunting i'm sure you would be fine. I am out in the CR (Brno) right now for my first DIUI by myself and feel perfectly safe. It's really easy to get around and there are some excellent guides on the Czech board giving you all the info you need to get to the country, from the airport, to the clinic, where to stay/eat etc. I have also been able to meet up with other FFers who are out here at the same time as me for some dinner company! So please don't be put offby the logistics!


----------

